# Ukrainian: Досидь



## HotIcyDonut

What's the meaning of "досидь"?

Context:

Досидь дивно чути заяви про неприпустимість втручання можновладців у справи церкви від нардепа, який за сумісництвом є дияконом

Is it "enough"?


----------



## ahvalj

It's actually _досить_ (= Russian _досыта_) “enough”.


----------



## Sonya S.

in russian = довольно. "Довольно странно слышать заявления..."


----------



## galakha

It's funny that on its own "досидь" is the second person singular imperative of "досидіти"=> to sit till the end.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish we say  "dosyć" or "dość" in this meaning, but we also use these words separately as "stop it! that's enough!" - *Dosyć! / Dość!*


----------



## Panceltic

marco_2 said:


> In Polish we say  "dosyć" or "dość" in this meaning, but we also use this words separately as "stop it! that's enough!" - *Dosyć! / Dość!*



Dosti! in Slovenian, dosta! in Serbian/Croatian.


----------



## Vojvoda

galakha said:


> It's funny that on its own "досидь" is the second person singular imperative of "досидіти"=> to sit till the end.


In Serbian, _dosta_ ("enough"), _dosada _("boredom"), _dosaditi_ (for someone who sits too long and becomes monotonous).


----------



## francisgranada

Only for curiosity: in Czech "dosud" means "up to now", "until now" ....


----------

